# Moldy Chocolate?



## Sp0inK (Jun 23, 2005)

does chocolate go mouldy????????


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jun 23, 2005)

Sp0inK said:
			
		

> does chocolate go mouldy????????


 
I imagine it could, but if it's got like a white coating on the outside, odds are it got warm and the cocoa butter is separating (looks funky, but not a problem at all).

And Welcome to the forum!!

John


----------



## luvs (Jun 23, 2005)

is there a white, sort of powdery film on it? if so, that's not mold and it's fine to eat. 
that's called bloom, and it's just the cocoa butter or the sugar coming to the surface.
keep your chocolate at a consistant, cool temperature.
and welcome to discusscooking!


----------



## amber (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh I always thought it meant the chocolate was old, I've learned something new.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 23, 2005)

Welcome to DC sp0ink!!


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jun 23, 2005)

Welcome Spoink! I didn't know about bloom. Thanks luvs!


----------



## Sp0inK (Jun 23, 2005)

excelent thanks for the help!


----------



## luvs (Jun 24, 2005)

mitch_the_chef said:
			
		

> Welcome Spoink! I didn't know about bloom. Thanks luvs!


 
you're welcome.


----------



## charan7gill (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, im having the same problem. But I checked mine, its not bloom because there is pieces of white hair, like funghi on food left outside for long time on my chocolates.

Can you help me?????


----------



## Lizannd (Jun 10, 2009)

If there is a white hair like, fungi like growth it could be mold but it could also be insect related.   Moths will leave a white thread like cocoon.


----------

